# Беларусь > Гомельская область >  КОМУ ДАВАЛИ «КЛЯТВУ ГИППОКРАТА» ?

## Alena LAV

На сегодняшний день на всех интернет-порталах упоминается о неких системах подготовки медицинских кадров и повышения их квалификации,   активно внедряются новые технологии в областных и межрайонных центрах ну и т.д. и т.п.
Конечно же и особое внимание наше государство уделяет женщинам и детям, и насколько мне известно,  Беларусь входит в число 50 лучших стран мира по ведению беременности, организации родов квалифицированным медицинским персоналом и 100% родовспоможений проходит в условиях стационара.
На протяжении многих лет мне пришлось обращаться  в различные  учреждения здравоохранения Республики Беларусь, и я могу с уверенностью подтвердить о вышеупомянутом, а так же еще раз отметить, что профессия врача является самой важной для человечества и я действительно отношусь к ним с уважением!   Но, несмотря на все это, хочу написать о некоторых негативных фактах работы  УЗ «Житковичская ЦРБ»!
 И так, что касается ведения беременности и организации родов квалифицированным медицинским персоналам. Многие знают, что если будущей роженице более 40 лет, она попадает в так называемую группу риска и нуждается в особом наблюдении.  За время беременности жительница Житковичского района столкнулась с некоторыми сложностями, которые были связаны с ее здоровьем, к счастью все обошлось благополучно и к предполагаемой дате родов она обратилась к своему гинекологу о выдаче ей направления в стационар роддома г. Гомеля, пояснив при этом, что не совсем себя хорошо чувствует. В выдаче направления ей отказали, пояснив, что она слишком рано обратилась за направлением. Женщина вернулась к месту жительства. Спустя пару дней, в вечернее время у нее отошли воды, была вызвана скорая медицинская помощь, после чего ее доставили в приемный покой УЗ «Житковичская ЦРБ». В приемном отделении ее осмотрела врач-гинеколог, где ей сообщили, что у нее уже раскрытие шейки матки, но роды принимать  у нее не будут и  направили ее на машине скорой помощи в г. Мозырь (за 120 км от г. Житковичи) *при имеющихся «квалифицированных специалистах», при имеющемся родильном отделении (с капитальным ремонтом) и учитывая позднее время!* На вопрос «почему?» внятного ответа так и не поступило. Что касается вежливости и тактичности медперсонала, то она напрочь отсутствовала…. Женщину в сопровождении медицинской сестры  отправили рожать в г. Мозырь, однако  в ее положении они успели доехать до г. Петриков, где у женщины и были приняты роды. Тут хотелось бы выразить огромную благодарность медперсоналу родильного отделения  г. Петриков! На сегодняшний день у нее и ребенка все хорошо и я желаю им только крепкого здоровья!      
Теперь обращу ваше внимание на поликлинику УЗ «Житковичская ЦРБ»! Первое что хотелось бы отметить это запись или заказ талона по телефону. В регистратуре посоветовали звонить с 7:30 часов, мол тогда есть возможность записаться к врачу. С 7:31 уже занято, дозваниваются в лучшем случаи к 7:50 где сообщают, что ни записи, ни талонов уже нет, звоните завтра. На завтра ситуация повторяется и может длиться около 2-3-х недель, пока вы не обращаетесь к администрации здравоохранения, тогда ситуация резко меняется, появляются талоны и открывается новая запись. Но что больше  меня удивило в данной ситуации, это когда «квалифицированный специалист» узкой направленности, на ваши жалобы, отвечают «извините, мы не в силах вам помочь, Вам придется терпеть эту боль!» Здесь вообще без комментариев! Далее…
…. вновь пришлось обратиться в поликлинику.  С температурой 38  пришлось отстоять в очереди в регистратуру (к моему великому удивлению  был выдан дополнительный талон, без лишних вопросов и возмущений), затем в очереди к врачу. Попали на прием лишь  после  того как озвучили стоящим в очереди гражданам,  что человек себя плохо чувствует и зайдет в кабинет без очереди. Я думаю писать о возмущениях и высказываниях «пациентов» мне не нужно. Здесь возникает вопрос: «Где дежурный врач-терапевт, который есть в абсолютно любой поликлинике?» Именно он должен принять пациента, в случае высокой температуры или острой боли. 
И напоследок, моя любимая тема, это санитарные нормы и правила в организации здравоохранения.  Что касается туалетов, то данное помещение оставляет желать лучшего. Запах мочи, (либо хлорки), кафель туалета постоянно мокрый, то ли вода, толи ….,  отсутствуют поручни. И хотелось бы отметить, что умывальники не оборудованы дозирующими устройствами с жидким мылом. Точнее будет сказать, что в данных устройствах нет мыла, ОБЫЧНОГО МЫЛА!!!! И это тогда, когда  в мире сложная эпидемиологическая ситуация, хотя это предусмотрено Постановлением Министра здравоохранения. А вот что касается медперсонала в кабинете забора крови, который расположен на первом этаже, тут тоже без комментариев, медицинские перчатки используются на протяжении всей смены, в них выходят из кабинета, трогают различные предметы, вытирают стол, за которым берут анализы, в них же разговаривают по телефону и т.д., после чего никакой обработки данных перчаток не проводят. А при замечании еще могут и нагрубить!
          И это всего лишь малая часть проблемных ситуаций существующих в данном учреждении здравоохранения.
          Хотелось бы еще рассказать о некоторых моментах работы поликлиники,  но это займет уж слишком много вашего времени!
Всем здоровья!

----------

